# SIL und Ex



## Keeper (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mache zum ersten Mal eine Anlage im Ex Bereich.
Für diese Anlage muß ich einen Sensor einsetzen, der nur im Vakuum verwendet wird. Diesen Sensortypen gibt es nur in einer nicht Ex Ausführung. Meßprinzip : Glühfaden.
Nun besteht das Problem, das der Sensor auch unter normalen Bedingungen (Atmosphäre) sich in der Analge befindet und im Falle einer fehlsteuerung auch in diesem Zustand sich zuschalten kann und dann u.U. eine Explosion auslösen kann. Aus diesem Grunde soll das Vakuum im Behälter überwacht werden, mit einem Ex Sensor und dann, wenn der Vakuumwert erreicht ist zugeschaltet werden.
Der Tüv Prüfer meinte, das man diese Art Exschutz machen kann, dann abert eine Steuerung oder Relais nach SIL benötigt.
Nun meine Fragen:

Was bedeutet eigendlich Sil?
und noch viel wichtiger,hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit Ex Bereich und entsprechender Analogwertverarbeitung als SIL, z.B. in der chemischen Industrie.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## Pontifex (2 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

welche EX-Zonen sind definiert und was soll überhaupt gemessen werden mit dem nicht EX Sensor??

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch andere Möglichkeiten dies zu realisieren.


----------



## Pontifex (2 Juli 2008)

Hier noch ein link zu SIL (Safety Integrity level)




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_Integrity_Level


----------



## Keeper (2 Juli 2008)

*Messungsart*

Hallo,

mit der Sonde soll im Vakuum bis 0,01 gemessen werden. bei den "normalen" Drucksonden hort es ab ca 0,5 mbar mit der Genauigkeit auf.

Aus diesem Grunde sind wir auf die Genauigkeit der speziellen Vakuumsonde angewiesen. Eine andere Sonde in diesem bereich gibt es leider nicht, sonst währe das ja alles kein Problem, Ex Sonde und Trennverstärker und fertig.

Der Sensorkopf befindet sich in der Zone 0 und die Sonde in der Zone 1.


----------



## HBL (3 Juli 2008)

Hallo Keeper

Grundsätzlich sind SIL und EX-Schutz 2 völlig verschiedene Paar Stiefel.

SIL bedeutet Sicherheits-Integritätslevel einer diskreten Stufe (1 von 4 möglichen) zur Spezifizierung der Sicherheitsintegrität der Sicherheitsfunktionen, die dem E/E/PE sicherheitsbezogenem System zugeordnet werden …. (Auszug aus der Norm EN ISO 13849-1).

Mit SIL können somit nur sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen bestimmt werden.

*Mit SIL ist daher kein EX-Schutz zu realisieren!!*

Aus diesem Grunde ist meiner Meinung nach die Aussage des TÜV-Prüfers nicht zutreffend.

In der MRL sind grundsätzliche Aussagen über den EX-Schutz einer Maschine zu finden.

Für die Anwendung und Umsetzung des EX-Schutzes gilt die die RL ATEX 137.
Die RL ATEX 97 gilt für Hersteller von entsprechenden Betriebsmitteln.

Für die EX-Zone 0 ist unter anderem die max. Energie, welche Betriebsmittel schalten können, definiert.

Vielleicht findest Du bei "Pepperl + Fuchs" entsprechende Geräte und Betriebsmittel.

Gruss


Hans


----------



## Keeper (5 Juli 2008)

*SIL = kein Ex-Schutz*

Hallo zusammen,

klar ist mit SIL kein Ex-Schutz zu machen, aber mit einer Steuerung kann ich z.B. Vakuum in einem Behälter erzeugen und diesen Vakuumwert überwachen. Wenn ich nun Vakuum erzeugt habe ist im Behälterinneren keine explosive Umgebung mehr und somit auch keine Ex Zone.

Dann ist es mir möglich auch Geräte im Behälter zu betreiben, die nicht Ex zugelassen sind. Ich muß aber sicher gehen können, das Vakuum vorhanden ist. Meine Frage ist nun wie kann ich das Sicherstellen, bzw sicher in einer Steuerung abfragen usw.

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir noch ein paar Tipps geben.


----------



## Markus (5 Juli 2008)

@keeper
werde dir erst mal bewust das ex nicht gleich ex ist.
man unterscheidet in zonen:

schau dir das hier mal an:
http://ecom-ex.com/ex-schutz.html

oder besser das:

http://www.explosionsschutz-info.de/index.htm

die atexrichtlinen bekommst du kostenlos zb. auf www.newapproach.org

was baut ihr da für eine bombe?
vielleicht wird das ding nur in zone 2 oder 22 eingestuft, da ist das schon einfacher.
wer gibt welche zonen vor?





HBL schrieb:


> *Mit SIL ist daher kein EX-Schutz zu realisieren!!*


 
naja indirekt doch eigentlich schon?



> Ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Explosionsschutzes stellen die Prinzipien der integrierten Explosionssicherheit dar. Das Prinzip der integrierten Explosionssicherheit fordert, dass Maßnahmen zum Explosionsschutz in folgender Reihenfolge zu treffen sind:
> 
> 
> Maßnahmen, die explosionsfähige Atmosphären verhindern.
> ...


wenn ich den das vakum im behälter sicher überwache, und die versorgung des sensors fürhezitig sicher trenne, dann sollte das doch machbar sein?
ist jetzt aber auch nur eine vermutung, würde gerne ein paar ansichten dazu hören...

wenn zb bei einer schleifanlage die absaugung überwacht wird (differenzdruck, strömungswächter) dann ist das doch das selbe.


----------

